# Thought some of you may like to see....



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Merlin...one of the 2 puppies we raised. This is the little fella I was planning on keeping and then my uncle fell in love with him so he ended up with him. We got to spend Easter with him at my grandma's. He is still as cute as ever and pretty tiny to be almost 13 weeks old. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I want to take him home !!!...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a gorgeous little guy! I'm not sure I could have let him go!  That's great that he stayed in the family so you can see him and have updates.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks guys! I didn't want to let him go, but I knew he would be well taken care of and as you can see we see him often!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

SinaBChis said:


> Thanks guys! I didn't want to let him go, but I knew he would be well taken care of and as you can see we see him often!


He looks very happy, and very content.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He has the cutest markings! And such a darling face. He's just beautiful. Glad you get to see him often! It will be so fun to watch him grow.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I love his little mask awww x


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

he is SOOOOOOOOO cute! i want him! haha


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks! I am so proud of him, just a little cutie!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

He is one of the cutest chi's I think I've ever seen. How did you let him go? At least you know he's spoiled and you get to watch him grow up, huh? Such a perfect face!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

OMGosh!! He is so freaking Cute!!! I would have had a hard time giving that one up as well!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

What a little cutie!


----------



## Brook&Bella (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh, he is TOOO Adorable!!! He looks like a little husky.  Husky flavored chi...  How cute!!!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks guys! It was really hard, from the very second he was born I was like, HE IS MINE!!! Then my uncle comes over and falls in love...lol. He had a beagle several years ago that was like his baby and he got out in the street and got hit. Broke my uncles heart. He never would get too close to another dog after Blackie passed and so when he asked about Merlin I couldn't turn him down, knowing he was ready to love again


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

oh my Goodness he is adorable, i just want to snuggle him up!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Poppy!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very handsome little baby!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

He is a sweet little thing! OMgoodness I am glad that you get to see him and watch him grow up. I love his little mask - like a little bandit!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Harley's Mom!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ohhhh my next one will have to look just like him,I'M IN LOVE.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awwwwww , he is a little cutie pie


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks guys! I would love to find another that looks like him, by I myself have yet to see one...I have definately been looking, lol...like I need another hee hee!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Nana4u said:


> I want to take him home !!!...


 me too xx


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg he is fabulous i love everything about him!!!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

That face of his is to die for! I could never say no to it


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

He is gorgeous! His markings are so unusual looking!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't stop thinking about him. I WANT HIM!!! I love his size, his look, his little face and I've never had a boy chi. Now... where exactly does your uncle live??? LOL. Come on, I'll trade a couple of lazy ass cats for him? How about a cranky hubby? A couple of hormonal little girls? Anything???


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Lmao!! I will give my uncle your message and see if he'll make a trade, lol...I seriously lol'd at that! Thanks!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

OH.MY.GOD.
He is SOOOO cute!!!! The pattering on his face is awesome!!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks a bunch


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh my gosh Merlin is gorgeous! I love his coloring! Stunning.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

OMG, that pup has the BEST color and markings!!! You were lucky to get that little man in a litter, nonetheless, home him within your family!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------

